# Asus RoG Swift Defekt ?



## addicTix (20. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

ich besitze den Asus RoG Swift und habe da einige Sachen festgestellt, die ich als etwas kritisch betrachte.
Zuerst einmal, der Monitor wurde mit dem beigelegten DP Kabel angeschlossen und wird auch in 144Hz + 1440p betrieben.


- Also, ich habe dann so ein paar Games gespielt ( GTA V und CSGO ) und mir ist aufgefallen, dass man vor allem bei schnellen Bewegungen solche Vertikalen Linien sieht. Je niedriger die Hz Zahl, desto deutlicher sieht man sie. ( Einfach mal die Turbo Taste nutzen am Swift und von 144Hz auf 60Hz stellen. Die Taskleiste weißt dann deutlich diese Vertikalen Linien auf, bei 120Hz ist es schon sehr viel weniger, bei 144Hz fast gar nicht mehr sichtbar )
Im Augenwinkel sind diese Linien noch deutlich zu erkennen, wenn man sich dann drauf fokusiert, dann erkennt man sie zwar noch aber nicht mehr so deutlich - Dennoch sieht man sie leicht.
Beispiele ( nicht von mir ): http://i.imgur.com/1fmx5rI.jpg
http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-3...6-no/pg278q_taskbar_vertical_bars_visible.png


- Bei eher flackrigen Objekten z.B. Zäunen sieht man bei Bewegung ein Grünes und Pinkes flimmern. Dies ist mir besonders bei CSGO aufgefallen, aber auch in GTA V.
Beispiele ( von mir ):
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZSWdlVk5GWHRhX28/view?usp=sharing ( Stellt sicher, das ihr den Player auf 1080p stellt - Ab Sekunde 10 an der Metallkiste sieht man es sehr gut, am besten auch auf den Hintergrund achten, hinter dem Truck in der dunklen Ecke ... Dort sieht man die oben genannten Vertikalen Linien. Mit dem bloßen Auge sind die nicht sooo stark zu sehen, sehen tut man sie trotzdem ) 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZM0hSVWJLSnBEcVU/view?usp=sharing ( Auch hier auf 1080p stellen, am letzten Stück des Zauns ganz hinten sieht man die Grün/Pinken artefakte ziemlich gut )


- Unten links der Bereich des Monitors scheint mir etwas ausgebleicht zu sein, die Icons von Google Chrome oder Steam sind dort lange nicht so scharf und Farbenfroh wie wenn die Taskleiste ganz oben wäre 

- Der Monitor scheint nach unten hin weg etwas gelbstichig zu sein 

- Der Gamma-Wert scheint mir auch etwas hoch. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich einfach nur falsches gewöhnt war durch andere Monitore, aber z.B. die Farben vom Steam Client finde ich sind viel zu hell, also sieht für mich aus als wäre das Gamma zu hoch ( Leider gibt es keine Option am Monitor, um das Gamma einzustellen. Lediglich Helligkeit, Kontrast und Farbtemperatur. )




An die Swift besitzer, ihr könnt ja mal ( wenn ihr wollt ) mit mir ein paar Tests vergleichen ( Leute mit anderen Monitoren können das natürlich auch machen, kann ja nicht wirklich sagen was da normal ist usw. ):

-Wenn ich dieses Bild sehe ( Clock and phase - Lagom LCD test ) und das Fenster herumbewege, dann flackert es grün. Wenn es still steht ist es grau. 
Auch wenn ich auf der Seite noch runter scrolle, wird ab einem bestimmten Punkt das Grau zu Grün

-Wenn ich bei diesem Bild ( http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/sharpness.php ) das Fenster rumbewege in Kreisbewegungen usw. dann flackern die Kästchen Grün und Pink ( Erinnert mich an die oben verlinkten Videos, dort habe ich ja auch ein Grün/Pinkes flimmern bzw. flackern bei CSGO festgestellt ) 

-Wenn ich dieses Bild ( http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php ) herumbewege, dann flackern die Kästchen

-Bei diesem Bild ( http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/white.php ) sieht man alle Kästchen, die 251 nur noch ganz schwach und 252, 253 und 254 eigentlich gar nicht. ( Am Monitor kann man aber auch kaum was einstellen, nur Helligkeit, Kontrast und Farbtemperatur. - Helligkeit ist 40 und Kontrast 50  ) 





Abseits des ganzen muss ich auch sagen, das Coating vom Swift is doch schon ziemlich grobkörnig. Also mir war bewusst das eine AG Folie auf dem Monitor ist, aber ich hatte vorher den XL2720Z von BenQ dessen Bild schon recht grobkörnig war und hatte mir mit dem Swift eigentlich ein weniger grobkörniges Bild erhofft. Aber die aggressive Grobkörnigkeit ist mir dann doch schon sofort beim einschalten aufgefallen und sieht noch aggressiver aus als beim XL2720Z ( Und das obwohl TFT Central das AG Coating vom XL2720Z als Medium beschreibt und vom Swift als Moderate ... Moderate hört sich meiner Meinung nach weniger an als Medium ). Wie sehen das die Swift Besitzer ?


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (20. Juli 2015)

hi,
ich denke ich weiß was du meinst - hatte bei meinem ersten das gleiche problem. habe dass dann an den support gemeldet. monitor wurde dann anstandslos ausgetauscht. seit dem habe ich das problem nicht mehr.

greets


----------



## addicTix (20. Juli 2015)

ko11oRBLIND schrieb:


> hi,
> ich denke ich weiß was du meinst - hatte bei meinem ersten das gleiche problem. habe dass dann an den support gemeldet. monitor wurde dann anstandslos ausgetauscht. seit dem habe ich das problem nicht mehr.
> 
> greets



Welches der genannten Probleme hattest du genau ?


----------



## LiFaD1203 (21. Juli 2015)

Also beim ersten Link wird bei mir nichts grün. Weder wenn ich das Fenster bewege, noch wenn ich im Browser scrolle. Beim 2. Link ist es bei mir genauso wie du es beschreibst. Kästchen flackern grün und pink. Bei meinem Asus PB278Q der daneben steht tritt das nicht auf. Beim 3. Link flackern die Kästchen auch, aber nicht nur beim Swift, sondern auch auf meinen anderen Monitoren (PB278Q, 2720Z). Beim 4. Link kann ich bis 253 erkennen, jedoch sehr schwach. Außerdem kommt es noch drauf an wie man aufs Panel schaut. Wenn man weiter von oben schaut kann ich auch nur bis 250 sehen. TN Panel halt - Blickwinkel. 

Edit: Beim schreiben nochmal alle Links durchprobiert. Jetzt flackern die Kästchen nicht mehr grün und pink.  Hatte nur zwischendurch mal die verschiedenen Hz am Monitor durchgeschaltet.


----------



## addicTix (21. Juli 2015)

So hab hier mal das Video hochgeladen, wie das mit dem 1 Link ( dem Clock&Phase Link ) bei mir aussieht, aber auch vom 2 Link ( Sharpness Link ) hab ich ein Video gemacht ( damit sich das die anderen die hier mitlesen mal vorstellen können ) 

Clock&Phase: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZbzV5Y0twMy1VRHM/view?usp=sharing
Sharpness: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZNEZtNF9KRHVSaVU/view?usp=sharing

Natürlich auch hier wieder drauf achten, dass auf 1080p gestellt wurde ( falls das nicht ohne hin schon automatisch geschieht ) 



Ich denke mal, Link 1 ist nicht normal, Link 2 eventuell auch nicht, Link 3 ( hab jetzt kein Video davon hochgeladen, aber ist der Link mit den 7 Kästchen die dann einfach nur flackern beim Fenster bewegen ) sollte normal sein.
Ist dir dann eigentlich beim Hz wechseln das mit den Vertical Lines aufgefallen ?


----------



## LiFaD1203 (21. Juli 2015)

Kann die Videos nicht anschauen. Erforderliche Berechtigung fehlt.


----------



## addicTix (21. Juli 2015)

LiFaD1203 schrieb:


> Kann die Videos nicht anschauen. Erforderliche Berechtigung fehlt.


Oh tut mir leid.
Links geupdated.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (21. Juli 2015)

Ok. Das aus dem ersten Video tritt bei mir nicht auf. Das beim 2. hatte ich vorhin auch als ich das erste mal auf den Link geklickt habe. Als ich es dann nochmal getestet hatte war es weg. Aber keine Ahnung warum. Hatte wie gesagt nur die 3 verschiedenen Hz-Modi (60, 120, 144) durchgeschaltet. Ach und den Overdrive hatte ich mal ausgeschaltet und wieder eingeschaltet. Hab jetzt nochmal versucht das ganze zu reproduzieren, aber ist nicht wieder aufgetreten.


----------



## addicTix (21. Juli 2015)

LiFaD1203 schrieb:


> Ok. Das aus dem ersten Video tritt bei mir nicht auf. Das beim 2. hatte ich vorhin auch als ich das erste mal auf den Link geklickt habe. Als ich es dann nochmal getestet hatte war es weg. Aber keine Ahnung warum. Hatte wie gesagt nur die 3 verschiedenen Hz-Modi (60, 120, 144) durchgeschaltet. Ach und den Overdrive hatte ich mal ausgeschaltet und wieder eingeschaltet. Hab jetzt nochmal versucht das ganze zu reproduzieren, aber ist nicht wieder aufgetreten.



Hm wollte auch mal so den Turbo durchschalten, plötzlich gehts nicht mehr. Er zeigt dann nur ne Hz anzahl an und dann geht das OSD weg 
Dann noch mal probiert und dann gings.... Komisch

Jedenfalls, wenn ich Overdrive ausmache, dann sieht das ganze nicht mehr so schlimm aus beim Sharpness Test. 
Man sieht noch ein ganz leichtes Grün bei manchen Kästchen, aber dieses stark flackernde Grün/Pink gibts nicht mehr...
Aber dann hat man auch höhere Reaktionszeiten, wenn OD auf off steht, statt normal. So ne richtige Lösung wäre das dann auch nicht.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. Juli 2015)

Was machste dich da rum weg damit und neuen anfordern.


----------



## addicTix (21. Juli 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Was machste dich da rum weg damit und neuen anfordern.



Nunja ich wollte nur sicher gehen, dass das auch ein Defekt ist und kein technischbedingtes Problem.
Der neue ist sowieso schon unterwegs, da mein jetztiger schon von Anfang an einen Pixelfehler hatte, aber falls der nächste auch solche Probleme zeigt wollte ich nur wissen ob ich den auch dann direkt an Asus schicken kann ( Pixelfehler Monitor lass ich beim Händler austauschen, da Asus erst ab 3 weißen oder 5 schwarzen pixelfehlern tauscht ) 

Hast du auch einen Swift ?
Falls ja, kannst du was zu dem Vertical Lines Problem sagen, was man sehr gut sieht bei schnellen Bewegungen z.B. in Shootern aber auch in Games wie GTA V ?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. Juli 2015)

Nein hab kein Swift also kann ich dazu leider auch nix sagen.
Der rest sieht aber net normal aus.
Warte erstmal den neuen ab würd ich mal sagen.


----------



## addicTix (22. Juli 2015)

Ich hoffe das es sich bei diesen Vertikalen Linien auch um einen Defekt handelt...
Wäre schade wenn das bei dem Monitor so üblich sei, denn die Linien stören mich schon ziemlich stark


----------



## mist3r89 (23. Juli 2015)

kannst du vielleicht ein Foto oder so davon machen? würde mich schon sehr interessieren wie sich das auswirkt...


----------



## LiFaD1203 (23. Juli 2015)

Er hat 2 Videos gemacht. Dort kann man das eigentlich relativ gut sehen. Ich hab aber versucht das ganze nochmal auf einem Foto festzuhalten.  

Die vertikalen grünen/pinken Linien sehe ich bei meinem auch wenn ich das Fenster beim "sharpness" Test bewege. In Spielen/Desktop ist mir das aber bis jetzt noch nicht aufgefallen. Ich hoffe das bleibt so, ansonsten muss ich mich auch wieder nach einer alternative umschauen. Hatte so etwas ähnliches mal bei einem TV von Sony. Bei dem war das jedoch viel schlimmer. Dort ist an Kanten wo starke Kontraste Unterschiede waren, bei schnellen Bewegungen ein grüner Schweif entstanden. Die ersten 3 Wochen hatte ich das nicht bemerkt weil ich nicht am TV gezockt hatte. Als ich es aber dann gesehen hatte konnte ich nicht mit leben. Da ich dann ständig darauf geachtet habe. 

Fragt sich nur ob das ein defekt ist, oder eine Eigenart des Monitor. Im Netz liest man auch von einigen das es ein Problem dieses Monitor ist. Auch die neuen bzw. Austausch-Geräte hatten das gleiche Problem. Ansonsten habe ich keine Probleme. Wie gesagt, in Spielen/Desktop ist es mir auch noch nicht aufgefallen. 
Von dem Sony TV hatte ich damals 3 Stück. Alle mit dem gleichen Problem. War also kein defekt, sondern ein Problem bei diesem Modell. Sony meinte damals das sei normal. ^^


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2015)

addicTix schrieb:


> An die Swift besitzer, ihr könnt ja mal ( wenn ihr wollt ) mit mir ein paar Tests vergleichen ( Leute mit anderen Monitoren können das natürlich auch machen, kann ja nicht wirklich sagen was da normal ist usw. ):
> 
> -Wenn ich dieses Bild sehe ( Clock and phase - Lagom LCD test ) und das Fenster herumbewege, dann flackert es grün. Wenn es still steht ist es grau.
> Auch wenn ich auf der Seite noch runter scrolle, wird ab einem bestimmten Punkt das Grau zu Grün
> ...


Die ersten sind bei mir genauso, bei OD aus wird es besser.
Das letzte ist normal, da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## addicTix (25. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die ersten sind bei mir genauso, bei OD aus wird es besser.
> Das letzte ist normal, da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen.


Mit dem OD ist mir auch schon aufgefallen
Bei meinem ersten Swift konnte ich diese Probleme mit Overdrive auf aus auch eindämmen, bei meinem jetztigen Swift sieht man keinen Unterschied zwischen off und normal bei dem Test.

Und was ist mit den Vertikalen Linien ?
Ist das ein Defekt meines Monitors oder hat das jeder Swift und die einen nehmen es mehr wahr, als die anderen ? 
Ich hatte ja bereits schon einige Monitore, keiner hat aber ein solches Phänomen gezeigt.
Als ich dann bei Asus angerufen habe, meinte der Support Typ bloß das es unwahrscheinlich wäre, dass 2 Monitore ( also mein alter Swift und mein jetztiger ) das gleiche Problem zeigen und das es eher an meiner Grafikkarte liegen würde oder sowas. 
Er meinte auch, ich sollte den Swift mal mit DVI oder HDMI anschließen statt mit DisplayPort Naja was soll ich dazu sagen 

Ich hab leider auch keine andere Grafikkarte zum testen, die 760 meines Vaters hat nur HDMI und DVI und die GTX 460 die ich noch hab bietet nicht den benötigten DisplayPort-Standard, der 1440p +144Hz möglich macht.
Dennoch muss ich sagen, dass die Vertikalen Linien zumindest auf dem Desktop weniger deutlich sind als noch bei meinem ersten Swift, wenn der Monitor auf 144Hz gestellt ist. Aber je niedriger die Hz Zahl, desto deutlicher werden diese Linien.  Und bei Spielen sieht man sie selbst mit 144Hz immer noch sehr deutlich in Bewegung. 

An sich bin ich mit dem Swift wirklich sehr zufrieden, die 1440p + 144Hz + G-Sync + 8 Bit TN Panel sind ein Traum, auch das Design des Monitors und die Tatsache, dass das Panel nur 1-2mm ins Gehäuse eingelassen wurde, ist genial. 
Aber diese Linien machen eben irgendwie das ganze kaputt und spielen macht keinen richtigen Spaß mehr, so wie das noch bei meinem XL2720Z der Fall war... Das Problem ist, ich könnte jetzt wohl auch nicht mehr zum XL2720Z zurück, da dieser nur 1080p hat, kein G-Sync und  nur ein 6 Bit TN hat... Spiele würden also wieder schlechter aussehen, der Platz auf dem Desktop ist wieder geringer usw. ... 
Das ist eben das Problem, wenn man bereits etwas besseres kennen gelernt hat. 

Man könnte jetzt zwar sagen, ich könnte auch den XB270HU nehmen, der ja die selben Features bietet wie der Swift, bloß mit einem IPS Panel... Aber leider ist dieser Monitor nicht bei meinem Händler, bei dem ich einige Vorteile habe da ich sehr lange Kunde bin, nicht verfügbar...


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2015)

Also ich habe es jetzt mal mit der Intel HD4600 iGPU getestet bei 120Hz und kein Unterschied.


----------



## addicTix (26. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also ich habe es jetzt mal mit der Intel HD4600 iGPU getestet bei 120Hz und kein Unterschied.



Hier mal ein Bild von mir, wie das aussieht bei Vertikalen Linien


Ohne vertical lines: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZZ1hfR1Q0MVdmME0/view?usp=sharing
Mit vertical lines: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZOHJ3U0M2YUhkWk0/view?usp=sharing


Das ist jetzt ein Foto meiner Taskbar, das zweite Bild zeigt prinzipiell auch das Problem so, wie es in Spielen zusehen ist bei Bewegung wenn man sich z.B. umschaut oder im Muzzle Flashes etc.
Das Problem kann man sozusagen forcieren, in dem man Clock and phase - Lagom LCD test öffnet und man dabei auf die Taskbar schaut


----------



## Leitwolf200 (26. Juli 2015)

Tja entweder damit abfinden oder so lange tauschen bis was anständiges raus kommt oder Acer nehmen.
Beim Acer ist wie gesagt sowas net zu sehen.
Auch das mit den flackern hat er net.
Dafür isses nen Glückspiel mitn BLB^^


----------



## addicTix (26. Juli 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Tja entweder damit abfinden oder so lange tauschen bis was anständiges raus kommt oder Acer nehmen.
> Beim Acer ist wie gesagt sowas net zu sehen.
> Auch das mit den flackern hat er net.
> Dafür isses nen Glückspiel mitn BLB^^



Hm ich denke dann würd ich lieber auf den PG279Q warten, finde den Acer ehrlich gesagt einfach hässlich 
Der Swift wird dann doch das gleiche Panel haben wie der Acer, oder ?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (26. Juli 2015)

Jo.
So hässlich find ich den Acer garnet also mich störts  null^^


----------



## Eiren (26. Juli 2015)

Kurze Frage dazu:
Wird BLB durch das Panel verursacht?
Also konkret: wird das beim PQ279Q auch so eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit sein, dass so starkes BLB auftritt oder liegt es eher an Acers Produktionsqualität, dass es so oft bei dem Monitor vorkommt?
Weil dann wäre meine Hoffnung noch da, dass Asus halbwegs das BLB hingebogen bekommt.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2015)

Wenn du dir mal die Pressefotos vom PG279Q ansiehst, beantwortet das deine Fragen.
Hier der Link zum Bild http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/PG279Q-b.jpg


----------



## Leitwolf200 (26. Juli 2015)

Also von BLB nehmen sich der Acer und Asus MG überhaupt nix man kann glück oder auch pech haben ausgeprägt isses bei beiden gleich wenns schlecht läuft.
Und da der Asus MG auch schon besseres Gehäuse sag ich mal hat wie der Acer kannste davon ausgehen das es vom neuen Swift net besser ist/wird.


----------



## Eiren (26. Juli 2015)

Lustigerweise habe ich die schon gesehen und ich hatte inständig gehofft, dass das bloß wegen der Perspektive so ist. Außerdem hoffte ich dass es ein frühes Modell ist...

Allerdings würden die ja kein schlecht verarbeitetes Model dahinstellen


----------



## Leitwolf200 (26. Juli 2015)

Es gint auch Video zu da siehste es auch rechts unten


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2015)

Jetzt geht das wieder los, aber mir egal.
Glaubt man alle weiter, dass IPS viel besser ist als andere Panelarten.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2015)

Lass mal sein, ich hab genug Monitore hier gehabt und mich auch genug damit beschäftigt.

Guck dir zB mal den Test des Asus MG279Q, Acer XB270HU oder eines Dell U2415W bei tftcentral an.
Da siehst du schön das BLB von vorne und wie es sich bei seitlicher Betrachtung verhält.
Dazu kommt kommt halt noch der IPS glow bei seitlicher Betrachtung.

Desweiteren kannst du dir noch den Test des Achieva Shimian 27" IPS Zero-G angucken.
Der ist glossy und hat trotzdem glow.
Wo kommt das her, wenn es 





Moon_Knight schrieb:


> ein perspektivisch bedingtes Aufblitzen des ag-coatings


 ist?


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2015)

Oh man, mir egal viel Spass noch mit deiner Weisheit.
Keine Lust dir noch extra die Bereiche zu markieren, damit du endlich verstehst was ich meine.
Und dass du jeden der von mir genannten Monitore bei dir hattest bezweifle ich doch stark.
Dazu habe ich nie behauptet, dass BLB winkelabhängig ist.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2015)

Dann frage ich dich nochmal ganz explizit, da du dich ja weigerst die Bilder in den Tests anzugucken:
Wie kann ein IPS Monitor ohne AG coating dann einen IPS glow haben?


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2015)

Jetzt habe ich aber die Faxen dicke.
*Du *erzählst die ganze Zeit, dass der IPS glow durch ein aufblitzen des AG coatings entsteht.
Hier der Link zum Test Achieva Shimian 27" IPS Zero-G Review
Jetzt noch bei Panel Coating und Viewing Angles gucken.
Dann hier noch BLB beim Dell U3415W oben links http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/dell_u3415w/P1100087.JPG und hier der IPS glow von der Seite http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/dell_u3415w/P1100087.JPG wo man noch schön das BLB oben links erkennen kann,


----------



## Leitwolf200 (27. Juli 2015)

Da haben sich ja wieder 2 gefunden^^
Fakt ist Asus kann auch net zaubern nen Wunder würd ich da net erwarten was BLB/Glow betrifft.
Wie gesagt gibts nen Video wo man die Prob. zonen auch sieht wie beim Acer und Asus MG bin nur zu faul jetzt es zu suchen vielleicht später.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Nein, das erzähle ich nicht. Das,was du auf dem Pressebild des Asus siehst, ist durch den Winkel und das ag-coating bedingt. Vermutlich sogar noch verstärkt durch eine Deckenbeleuchtung (Foto stammt von einer Messe?! Computex?!) und die Kamera selbst.
> Es ist winkelabhängig und damit wohl kein BLB.
> Deine verlinkten Bilder gehen nicht.
> 
> ...


Bei mir gehen die Bilder.
Und das war dein Kommentar:


Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Das ist auch so. Ka, warum er das Bild noch mal bringt, denn eigentlich habe ich ihm schon mal gesagt, dass das kein BLB ist, sondern nur ein perspektivisch bedingtes Aufblitzen des ag-coatings.
> Bei IPS völlig normal.


Habs mal unterstrichen.
Und auf dem von dir verlinkten Bild des Achieva sieht man schön den IPS glow.
Mit dem Problem, dass das ein glossy Panel ist.
Deswegen meine Frage:
Wie kannst du dann das behaupten?


Moon_Knight schrieb:


> ... sondern nur ein perspektivisch bedingtes Aufblitzen des ag-coatings.



Dazu noch das Video:



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z9fvv8LzPyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Da siehst du immer wieder bei dunklen Hintergründen das BLB unten rechts.
Und dieses BLB ist auch auf dem Foto erkennbar.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2015)

So hier mal tolle Bilder für dich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild links rote Markierung BLB.
Bild rechts rote Markierung BLB, in weiss IPS glow.

Edit:


Moon_Knight schrieb:


> IPS-Glow entsteht bauartbedingt durch das coating ...


Ich warte immer noch auf die Antwort auf meine Frage, wie ein glossy Monitor dann einen IPS glow haben kann.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2015)

Ach jetzt hat er auf einmal ein coating, weil da doch steht dass er einen sichtbaren glow hat?

Und über glow und BLB brauchen wir uns nicht mehr unterhalten.
Habe extra zwei Bilder des Dell U3415W hochgeladen, mit rot markierten BLB.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2015)

Deswegen auch das erste Foto, vom gleichen Monitor frontal und rot eingekreist.
Und ich habe nie behauptet, dass das weisse BLB ist.
Habe sogar extra das Video verlinkt, in dem das BLB des PG279Q unten rechts bei frontaler Betrachtung zu sehen ist.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht der selbe. Lege ich meine Hand für ins Feuer. Da waren sicherlich mehrere aufgebaut.
> Jedoch hast du mit deinem Video jetzt belegt, dass das Panel auch mit BLB daherkommen kann.
> Also hatte diese Diskussion folgenden Wert: du hast eine Quelle gefunden, die BLB bei den Vorversionen der neuen Asus-Monitore belegt. Glückwunsch, du kannst damit offiziell Propaganda fahren.
> ABER: es ist nicht das Foto, dass das eindeutig belegt, denn auf diesem sieht man - wie gesagt - den ips-glow.


Na viel Spass beim verbrennen, das ist derselbe Monitor.

Aber schön das du mich hier der Propaganda beschuldigst und immer wieder darauf hinweist, das ich ja keine Ahnung habe was IPS glow und BLB ist.

Es geht nicht gegen den PG279Q, sondern es geht um die teilweise Heiligsprechung von IPS Monitoren.
Da werde Probleme entweder ignoriert oder so hingestellt, als müsse man damit leben.
Jeder Paneltyp hat seine Vor-und Nachteile, nur scheint bei IPS jeder immun gegen Nachteile zu sein.


----------



## soth (27. Juli 2015)

IPS hat gegenüber TN genau einen einzigen Vorteil, den Blickwinkel. Im Gegenzug sind die Panel langsamer.
Und der IPS-Glow hat natürlich nichts mit dem AG Coating zu tun.


----------



## soth (27. Juli 2015)

Das sind Tatsachen. Und bitte komm jetzt in einer Grundsatzdiskussion über Panelarten nicht mit Schmarn wie "bessere Farben".


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Also keine Ahnung, welche Probleme du allgemein mit IPS hast. Deswegen würde ich dir einfach mal mit auf den Weg geben, dich ein wenig damit zu beschäftigen und deinen kleinen Feldzug zu überdenken.



Ich brauch mich nicht damit beschäftigen, das habe ich schon zur genüge getan.
Auch sprechen wir hier von Gamingmonitoren, was willst du da mit Adobe RGB? 
Dafür gibt es ganz andere Monitore und die haben fast nichts mit Gaming am Hut. 

Ich für meinen Teil habe jedenfalls genug von dieser Diskussion, da du ja felsenfest davon überzeugt bist, dass IPS jeder anderen Technik in jedem Bereich überlegen ist.


----------



## soth (27. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Okay, dann ist das getrolle. Denn dass bei IPS der Farbraum weit überlegen ist (Adobe RGB und höher) und sogar manch fortgeschrittenen Fotografen beglückt, ist nun wirklich kein Geheimnis.


Es ging hier um die Unterschiede zwischen IPS und TN  Hätte ich es oben nicht noch geschrieben, wäre es wahrscheinlich nur halb so lustig 


Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Die Blickwinkelstabilität von Farben und Kontrast bei IPS ist auch einfach bekannt und dem TN weit überlegen.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch, das hatte ich gesagt.


Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Die Reaktionszeiten sind heute auch kaum der Rede Wert. Ob nun 1ms  (minTN) oder 4ms (min IPS), spüren - wenn überhaupt - nur wirkliche  Profispieler.


Mal von der zweifelhaften Richtigkeit der Werte abgesehen, mag das für dich uninteressant sein, nur muss das nicht für alle gelten. Und die bestätigst damit natürlich meinen Beitrag.



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Es spricht heute kaum noch etwas für TN, außer der Stromverbrauch und  der Preis, der im Fall "Gamer Monitor" aber nicht oder selten an den  Kunden weitergegeben wird (ROG für 650€+?!).


Der Stromverbrauch dürfte ziemlich identisch sein, wirkliche Messungen dazu wird man aber wohl kaum finden. Hoffentlich kommt Test zum Stromverbrauch  Monitoren, dann habe ich etwas zum Lachen.



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Aber richtig gespannt bin ich jetzt auf deine Erklärung für den IPS-glow-Effekt. Das wird sicherlich... interessant.


Du weißt doch sowieso alles besser! (nicht!)
Deshalb darfst du nun erklären, warum andere Panelarten mit AG Coating keinen Glow aufweisen.


----------



## soth (27. Juli 2015)

Ohje ...

Du weißt es doch sicherlich, der Farbraum wird vom Backlight bestimmt. Und das hat nun einmal nichts mit TN oder IPS zu tun. 
Wenn die Reaktionszeiten korrekt sind, hast du bestimmt keinerlei Probleme Messungen dazu zu posten. Nein, wir reden nicht nur von Rise-Zeiten, reinen Grau-zu-Grau Messungen und nehmen keine Überschwinger in Kauf.
Selbiges gilt für die Unterschiede im Stromverbrauch. Da man scheinbar so leicht etwas findet, darfst du gerne Messungen posten. Ja, mir ist bewusst, dass die Anordnung der Elektroden den Lichtfluss beeinflusst, aber wie groß ist der Unterschied wirklich?
Die Coatings sind Sache der Panelhersteller und haben reichlich wenig mit der Displayart zu tun.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich agressiv bin, dann liegt das wohl daran, dass du mich hier der Propaganda gegen IPS bezichtigst und der Meinung bist das ich zu dumm wäre den Unterschied zwischen IPS glow und BLB zu erkennen.
Ich habe dir sogar Beispiele dazu genannt und dir in zwei Bildern das BLB sogar rot markiert.
Du behauptest immer wieder, dass beim Bild des PG279Q nicht klar erkennbar wäre, dass beim BLB vorliegt.
Ich behaupte das Gegenteil.
Du sprichst auch davon, dass es für einen Laien schwer zu erkennen sei, was BLB und was IPS glow ist.
Aber anscheinend gehörst du ja dieser Gruppe an.

Zum Thema andere Sachen am PC machen:
Fotobearbeitung:
Hast du mal die Farbwerte gleichwertiger TN, VA und IPS Monitore verglichen?
Nach der Kalibrierung gibt es da kaum Unterschiede und vorher kommt es drauf wie der Monitor abgestimmt ist.
Für den Privatmensch der Fotos bearbeiten will, reicht das vollkommen aus.
Falls man das professionell machen will, stimme ich dir zu, sollte es ein sehr guter IPS Monitor sein.
Der wird aber auch in Hardware kalibriert und hat mit dem 8bit "normalo" IPS Panel auch wenig zu tun.

Filme schauen:
Geht am TN genauso gut wie am IPS oder VA.
Wo soll da der Vorteil von IPS sein?

Edit:
Ein IPS verbraucht doch nicht mehr Strom.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2015)

Ich habe jedesmal gesagt, dass man BLB und glow erkennen kann.

Interessant finde ich, dass du Adobe RGB nimmst.
In so ziemlich jedem Vergleich wird aber nur sRGB verglichen.
Was auch fürs Hobby völlig ausreicht.

Wenn du schon mit dem Alter kommst, dann musst du auch sagen wie alt du bist.

Edit zum Thema seitliches gucken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meinst du so?


----------



## soth (27. Juli 2015)

Nach diesem Beitrag bin ich ebenfalls raus, denn es wird lächerlich. 

GtG 1,2 + 0,8 = 1; Schwarz zu weiß 2,9 + 1 = 1; Durchschnitt 2,7 + 1,4 = 1; Ctc 4,2 = 1 
Ein Hoch auf die Mathematik! ... und das ganze auch noch mit Überschwingern, beeindruckend  Für die Schaltzeiten des Acer gilt das gleiche.

Beim Stromverbrauch hatte ich nach Messungen gefragt, bekommen habe ich nix, bzw. Geschreibsel, deine Links bestätigen mich.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2015)

Beim Stromverbrauch guck nach dem Test vom BenQ XL2430T(TN) und dem Eizo EV2455(IPS).
Da verbraucht der IPS bei gleicher Helligkeit, 140cd/m³, 2,3W weniger.
Wie du schon gesagt hast, dass IPS mehr verbraucht ist Unsinn.



> ich bin zarte 34. Wie gesagt, schließt sich TN und Bildbearbeitung wegen der Winkelanfälligkeit einfach aus. Wenn dir S-RGB reicht, schön.


Wow, 34. 
Hätte jetzt gedacht da kommt 45-50, aber so.
Btw bin ich älter als du und beschäftige mich seit mehreren Jahren mit Monitoren.

Mir ist egal ob sRGB oder Adobe RGB, weil ich keine Bildbearbeitung mache.
Zudem sagt die Abdeckung auch nicht allzuviel über die Farbtreue aus.
Du kannst 99% sRGB Abdeckung haben und das Bild ist trotzdem Grütze.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2015)

Der PC ist für mich zur Entspannung und nicht zum arbeiten.

Es ist auch schön zu sehen, dass wenn man dir das Gegenteil beweist, du es immer als Ausnahme hinstellst.
Würde gerne mal eine genaue Messung des Panels und nur des Panels sehen, aber das wirst du wohl kaum irgendwo finden.
Ansonsten kannst du nur den Verbrauch des gesamten Monitors messen und da spielt mehr als nur das Panel eine Rolle.

Auch toll wie du immer wieder beleidigst, nur weil wir dir Beweise anbieten die von dir nicht angenommen werden.
Egal welches Argument kommt, es wird dir als Ausnahme oder als Unsinn abgetan.
Auf andere Argumente gehst du teilweise garnicht ein.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2015)

Und schon wieder beleidigst und merkst es nicht einmal.

Und jetzt für dich zum allerletzten Mal, in gross und damit auch du es nicht überliest was ich gesagt habe:
*Auf dem Foto erkennt man schön den IPS glow(gelb) und das BLB(rot).*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ja dann verlink doch deinen Test? Du willst doch mit mir diskutieren? Kommt der Knochen zum Hund?





Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Du bist so ein alberner Kerl... Warum gleich so passiv aggressiv? Ist dir mal in den Sinn gekommen, dass andere Leute neben der Spielerei mit ihrem PC auch arbeiten, Filme schauen, anderen Hobbys nachgehen?





Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Dass ich das besser zu erkennen scheine, liegt wohl am Alter und der Erfahrung. Zumindest ist es lange her, dass ich so eingeschnappt war wie du gerade.





Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Alter schützt btw vor Torheit nicht.
> Schön, dass dir das alles egal ist. Noramle Menschen erweitern das Spektrum ihrer Tätigkeiten aber oder tuen von Natur aus mehr mit dem PC.
> 
> Nun ist aber Feierabend. Ihr zickt hier rum wie kleine Buben. Da verbringe ich meine Zeit wirklich lieber sinnvoll.





Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ich lese hier genau null Beleidigungen. Wenn das für dich Beleidigungen sind, bist du auf einem Ponnyhof groß geworden?



Mal zu deinen Beleidigungen.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2015)

Schön das alle ausser dir Unrecht haben und nur du alleine entscheiden kannst, was glow und was BLB ist. 
Egal was kommt, du hast immer wieder was neues nur um wieder recht haben zu wollen.
Erst liegt liegt der glow nur am AG coating und jetzt sind es wieder viele Faktoren. 
Hast du dir mal überlegt warum der glow gerne in Richtung gelb tendiert und wie BLB bei glow aussieht?
Sehen kannst du das an den von mir geposteten Bildern des Dell U3415W. 
Nach deiner Aussage wäre da bei seitlicher Ansicht nur glow zu sehen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (27. Juli 2015)

Verdammt wie ihr euch hier die Köpfe einschlagt ^^


----------



## addicTix (27. Juli 2015)

So hab jetzt ne RMA aufgesetzt bekommen mit Kurier und all dem Kram, hab auch ne Email bekommen als Bestätigung mit RMA Nummer und den Anweisungen usw...
Aber wann wird das Teil dann getauscht ? Also wann kommt UPS? denn vorbei und bringt den neuen und holt den alten mit ?
Und wie ist das dann eigentlich, bin ja noch innerhalb der 14 Tage und der Asus Support am Telefon meinte das ich nen brandneuen kriege. Aber in der Email steht ich soll bloß den Monitor unverpackt und ohne Kabel weggeben, krieg ich dann auch nur einen Monitor zurück oder wieder einen mit Karton, Kabel und all dem Zeug - Also wie wenn man ihn gerade gekauft hat ?


----------



## addicTix (27. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Du bekommst einen verpackten Monitor. Für Kabel und co. interessiert man sich bei einer RMA selten.
> Das sind ja nur "Pfennigprodukte" und stören mehr als alles andere.
> Wo hattest du den Monitor gekauft? Die 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht sind weg, weil du ja über den Hersteller gehst. Dein Gerät hat eine andere Seriennummer als der gekaufte. Ab dem Tausch ist Asus und nur Asus für dich und deine Garantie verantwortlich.
> UPS kommt "when it's done".  Wenn du deine Email angegeben hast, müsstest du aber eine Nachricht oder ähnlich bekommen, wenn er unterwegs ist.



Ne ne mit den 14 Tagen meinte ich eigentlich das man da von denen noch n brandneuen kriegt.
Also der Asus Support Typ meinte, wenn man noch unter 14 Tage ist dann kriegt man ohne weiteres n komplett neuen Monitor, darüber würde man dann einen gebrauchten reparierten kriegen oder sowas.
Aber ich muss sagen, ich hatte vorher den BenQ XL2720Z und den dann per Händler getauscht weil kaputt und der hatte ne andere Seriennummer usw. ( und war völlig im Arsch vom Gehäuse ) und konnte ihn trotzdem noch beim Händler zurückgeben ( über 6 Monate später  ). 
Weiß nicht ob das eher Glück war, denke schon


----------



## soth (27. Juli 2015)

Hauptsache man ändert zig mal seine Meinung, damit die anderen nicht recht haben.



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Bei 1,2+0.8=1 habe ich nämlich aufgehört zu lesen.


Genau das behauptest du doch. Oder gibt es vielleicht doch keinen TN-Panel mit 1 ms?


Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Überschwinger eben nicht. Lies die Tests, ich habe extra die Messungen  ohne rausgesucht. (Gut, beim Acer sind es "leichte", aber nicht der Rede  wert.)


_In dieser Einstellung werden die Reaktionszeiten effektiv gekürzt, aber es entstehen schon deutliche Überschwinger._



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle


----------



## addicTix (27. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ja wenn du ihn über den Händler tauschen lässt, hat der Händler auch die neue Seriennummer und ist weiter dein Ansprechpartner.



Oh sry hab mich verschrieben, hab ihn bei BenQ austauschen lassen und weil der so verschrappt war beim Händler wieder für Geld zu bekommen nach 6 Monaten


----------



## Captn (27. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Dein blödes Gerede nervt jetzt so extrem... Es gab nicht einen Meinungswechsel bei mir, außer den Begründeten durch das Video. Troll woanders. Welcome auf /ig.


Soviel zu der Aussage, dass du niemanden beleidigst/beleidigt hast .

Willkommen im bunten Land der Verrückten und denen, die es werden wollen, in dem alle anderen doof sind, aber du immer Recht hast .

Wenn man dir helfen will, bekommt man auch nur eine freche Antwort .


----------



## Captn (27. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Wo will er mir denn helfen? Der trollt jetzt die ganze Zeit, seit seiner Aussage, dass TN und IPS lediglich der Blickwinkel unterscheidet. Btw brauche ich keine Hilfe und erbat auch keine. Ich selbst bot meine Hilfe an.
> Irgendwann ist das Maß voll. Das Thema war nicht sein getrolle, sondern ob der Asus BLB hat.
> Scheinbar hast du auch nichts mitbekommen. Glückwunsch und weiter im Thread.


 für diese glorreiche Antwort und gleichzeitige Erleuchtung. Nun bin ich geheiligt und kann mit einem Lachen ins Bett gehen .


----------



## addicTix (28. Juli 2015)

Kleine Frage nebenbei, es gibt ja für den Swift auch nen Treiber ( ASUS_PG278_Windows_8_WHQL ) 
Dort sind 3 Dateien drin:
pg278q.cat
PG278Q.icm
PG278Q.inf

Wie genau installiere ich jetzt diese 3 Dateien ?


Edit: Ah okay habs gecheckt, hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (29. Juli 2015)

So ruhig hier
Ich glaube net das Asus da noch viel drann arbeitet im Vid. isses ja deutlich zu sehen und das noch net mal im dunkeln das dass irgentne vorversion ist glaub ich auch net.
Wo der Asus MG vorgestellt wurde hat mans auch gesehen und was ist jetzt genau das gleiche zu sehen wie im Vid. also auch nix mit vorversion.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juli 2015)

Die Monitore sind ja auch Massenware, da wird nicht grossartig kontrolliert.
Da wird ein Funktionstest ob der Monitor funktioniert und innerhalb der Spezifikation arbeitet, das wars dann auch.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (29. Juli 2015)

Ja was schon traurig ist die paar euro mehr für ne besser QK wär wohl auch drinn gewesen aber geiz ist ja geil...
Ich hoffe mit OLED ist das Prob. vom tisch.
Schade das es immer noch net bezahlbare Monitore gibt.
Wird ja viel gereden das es wohl daran liegt das OLED wohl noch net so lange lebenserwartungen haben alla bild wird nach ner zeit blasser u.s.w.
Kann das zwar net verstehe weil mein S3 und S5 ist wie am ersten Tag schön kräftige Farben und geiler contrast/SW.
Einmal so OLED TV gesehen kommt ein IPS total blass vor
Genau wie mit Handy kann ich mir garkein IPS Display mehr antuhen^^


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juli 2015)

Auch die Leuchtkraft ist noch nicht so hoch wie bei IPS und co.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (29. Juli 2015)

Das stimmt wohl und so richtiges weiß kanns auch noch net darstellen.
Zumidest wenn ichs mitn IPS vergleiche haben beide Galaxys nen Farbstich im Weiß.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juli 2015)

Beim Handy ist es sowieso wieder anders als beim Monitor oder Fernseher.


----------



## addicTix (29. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Monitore sind ja auch Massenware, da wird nicht grossartig kontrolliert.
> Da wird ein Funktionstest ob der Monitor funktioniert und innerhalb der Spezifikation arbeitet, das wars dann auch.



Wie ist das jetzt eig. genau bei dir ? Du hast keine inversion bzw. vertikale streifen in bewegten bildern ? Im hwluxx heißt es jetzt irgendwie, dass die pixel inversion beim swift serienmäßig sei, also ich könnte meinen swift noch so oft tauschen, da würde sich nix ändern. Macht mir etwas sorgen, es wurde ja schon eine rma aufgesetzt, in den nächsten tagen werd ich dann wohl den dritten swift bekommen.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (29. Juli 2015)

Ich denke auch das es eine Eigenart des Monitor ist. Im Netz findet man ja auch genug zu diesem Thema. Wenn dein dritter Swift ebenfalls die vertikalen Linien hat, kann das doch kein defekt sein. An der Grafikkarte liegt es auch nicht. Hab bis jetzt an einer 980 Ti, 970, 750 Ti und R9 290 getestet. Immer mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. 

Ich muss aber trotzdem dazu sagen das es mir beim zocken absolut nicht auffällt. Bin entweder blind (glücklicherweise [emoji28]) oder hab bis jetzt die falschen Spiele gezockt wo es eben nicht so auffällt. Hab in den letzten Tagen The Witcher 3, Wolfenstein, CS GO und CS 1.6 gezockt. Konnte jedoch nichts sehen, auch nicht als ich danach gesucht hatte.


----------



## addicTix (29. Juli 2015)

LiFaD1203 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das es eine Eigenart des Monitor ist. Im Netz findet man ja auch genug zu diesem Thema. Wenn dein dritter Swift ebenfalls die vertikalen Linien hat, kann das doch kein defekt sein. An der Grafikkarte liegt es auch nicht. Hab bis jetzt an einer 980 Ti, 970, 750 Ti und R9 290 getestet. Immer mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.
> 
> Ich muss aber trotzdem dazu sagen das es mir beim zocken absolut nicht auffällt. Bin entweder blind (glücklicherweise [emoji28]) oder hab bis jetzt die falschen Spiele gezockt wo es eben nicht so auffällt. Hab in den letzten Tagen The Witcher 3, Wolfenstein, CS GO und CS 1.6 gezockt. Konnte jedoch nichts sehen, auch nicht als ich danach gesucht hatte.



Du Glückspilz.
Ich war, als ich am 17.07 den ersten Swift hatte, wirklich begeistert von dem Teil... Bis zum dem Zeitpunkt als ich diese Linien gesehen habe ( ca. 2 Tage später ). Ich wünschte ich hätte die nie gesehen  
Manchmal ist es einfach nur kacke, wenn man so über genau und pingelig ist. Immer muss alles perfekt sein, mit dem kleinsten Markel kann man nicht leben. 
Ich versteh auch nicht wieso mittlerweile alles immer so ne schlechte Qualität hat... Ich weiß nicht ob's mir nur so vorkommt, aber es ist teilweise bei Elektronik ein reines Glücksspiel ob man ein perfektes Produkt bekommt.
Beim XB270HU kann's sein, dass man nen Monitor mit Pixelfehler, Staub unterm Panel oder starkem Backlight Bleeding.
Beim Swift kann's sein, dass man nen Monitor mit unscharfer Schrift, schlechter Ausleuchtung, Backlight Bleeding oder Flackern bekommt.
Beim MG279Q kann's sein, dass das Bild unscharf ist etc.

Früher konnte man sozusagen einfach was kaufen und man hatte so gut wie keine Probleme.
Gleiches gilt auch für Spiele, heutzutage alles verbuggt am Release und auch teilweise Wochen danach, früher konnte man sich sowas nich erlauben weil das mit dem Patchen ( vor allem auf Konsolen ) nicht so einfach war.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juli 2015)

Inversion ja, nach den vertikalen Streifen habe ich nicht geguckt.
Die Inversion hatte mein BenQ XL2720Z aber auch.


----------



## addicTix (29. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Inversion ja, nach den vertikalen Streifen habe ich nicht geguckt.
> Die Inversion hatte mein BenQ XL2720Z aber auch.



Warte.
Ich dachte Pixel Inversion wären die Vertikalen Streifen ?

Was ist denn nun Pixel Inversion  Jetzt bin ich verwirrt


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juli 2015)

Ich war der Meinung, das wären Fehlfarben beim Checkerboard Test.


----------



## addicTix (29. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich war der Meinung, das wären Fehlfarben beim Checkerboard Test.



Hm.. du meinst diesen Test, der bei mir bzw bei uns beim rumverschieben grün und pink flackert, was bei ausgeschaltetem OD weniger wird ?
Könnte auch sein... Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt aber nicht.

Ich hab halt bisher gedacht, Pixel Inversion wäre der richtige Begriff für die Vertikalen Linien.
Aber wenn du keine Vertikalen Linien siehst, wenn du den Clock and phase - Lagom LCD test aufmachst im vollen Fenster ( also das Fenster darf nicht rumschiebbar sein ) und auf die Taskleiste schaust ( gerne auch etwas näher, ich seh's aber auch schon aus 70cm Entferung ganz gut ), dann ists wohl ein Defekt bei meinem Swift...
Hoffe das dann der dritte keine Probleme mehr hat.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juli 2015)

In der Taskleiste sehe ich nichts ungewöhnliches und bei diesem Test, Blur Busters UFO Motion Tests, habe ich auch keine Probleme.
Nur beim Inversion Uniformity Test flackert es.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (29. Juli 2015)

Also beim Clock & Phase Test sehe ich auch keine Vertikalen Linien bei der Taskleiste. War extra mit der Nase am Monitor, aber sehe da nichts. Keine Veränderung wenn ich die Testseite öffne.


----------



## addicTix (29. Juli 2015)

Puh...
Dann hoffe ich doch das es bei meinem nächsten Swift genau so ist.
Dann kann es sich ja nur um einen Defekt handeln wenn ihr beide das nicht habt.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juli 2015)

Oder deine Taskleiste ist falsch eingestellt


----------



## addicTix (30. Juli 2015)

Also an Windows lags schon mal nicht, dass ich diese Vertikalen Streifen hab, denn bei Windows 10 sind sie immer noch 

Jetzt müsste sich nur mal Asus melden was jetzt mit dem neuen Swift ist, ich hab zwar schon eine RMA Bestätigungsmail bekommen, aber noch immer keine Mail die mich darüber informiert, wann mein neues Gerät kommt bzw. der UPS Mann der es wohl austauscht ( Ich schätze mal es ist UPS )...


----------



## addicTix (30. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Immer ruhig Blut. Das kann alles seine Zeit dauern. Der Asus-Support braucht immer etwas. Gib denen auch Luft zum atmen.



Klar geb ich denen Luft zu atmen, meine Luft wird aber langsam dünn und das atmen wird schwerer


----------



## addicTix (4. August 2015)

Mir reichts jetzt langsam.
Heute der 3te Swift angekommen. Keine Vertikalen Linien, war erst super froh.
Nun Pixelfehler gefunden.


Das scheint also wohl die Qualität von heute zu sein. Man kriegt echt den dicksten Müll für 700€.
Der Monitor ist an sich gut von den Features... Aber andauernd gibts nen anderen Fehler der einen zur Weißglut bringt. Beim Acer XB270HU siehts ja auch nicht besser aus, wie es scheint. Gibt ja immer noch Staub unterm Panel, Pixelfehler, starkes BLB etc. ... für 750€
Und beim PG279Q wirds mit Sicherheit auch nicht anders. 
Echt klasse was man heute für sein Geld bekommt.


Pixelfehler 1: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZcjNFZDdfc20tc2s/view?usp=sharing
Pixelfehler 2 ( nur bei dunklem Hintergrund sichtbar ): https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZSElpVVRpR0NfcjA/view?usp=sharing




Es geht mir einfach so dermaßen aufn Sack... Und von Asus kriegt man dann auch noch so n tollen Zettel bei, dass er irgendwie vor dem verschicken überprüft worden sei oder sowas. 
Merk ich viel von, schön das die extrem nervigen Vertical Lines weg sind, dafür krieg ich dann sowas... Toller Tausch. 
Btw., Manufacturing date ist von Nov. 2014, meine vorherigen Swifts mit den Vertical Lines ( und einer davon auch mit Pixelfehler + Vertical Lines ) waren von 2015. PixelFehler + Vertical Lines war von Feb. 2015, und der nur Vertical Lines hatte war von May 2015


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2015)

Speziell selektierte Muster für die Presse.
Es werden doch eigentlich nur noch Testmuster her genommen und keine Monitore aus dem Einzelhandel.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. August 2015)

Ist schon traurig das die ich sag jetzt mal Luxus Monitore  mehr macken haben als die 200€ dinger..
Naja zumindest gehts mir mitn Acer net allein so
Irgentwann wird da wohl mal ne Rosine raus kommen^^.


----------



## addicTix (8. August 2015)

Mein jetztiger Swift kriegt irgendwie immer mehr Pixelfehler.
Erst hatte er gar keine ( abgesehen auf nen weißen ganz unten am Bildschirmrand, der mich nicht gestört hat ), dann hatte er einen unten links bekommen der bei jeder Farbe sichtbar ist ( außer natürlich schwarz ) und jetzt hat er noch einen bekommen, der irgendwie nur richtig sichtbar ist auf rotem Hintergrund, dann ist er schwarz.
Bei weißem Hintergrund ist er ganz leicht sichtbar und hat einen bläulichen Stich, ist nicht so dunkel wie der unten links. 

Hier der neue: 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZakNORExRMW9NTUU/view?usp=sharing
Wenn ich die Farbe auf Grün oder Blau ändere, dann sieht man ihn gar nicht. Nur auf weißem Hintergrund sieht man ihn noch etwas, und ich denke mal das ist deswegen, weil für weiß ja Rot Grün und Blau gemischt werden, und wenn Rot nicht geht dann ist er halt so Türkis wegen Grün und Blau 

Der 4te Swift ist zwar schon unterwegs, wurde mir anstandslos umgetauscht ( Hab Asus meine Swift-Historie geschrieben, mit den ganzen Problemen und dann mal so unten gefragt "Gibts den Swift auch ohne Fehler?"  ). 
Ich hab zwar keine Antwort bekommen, jedoch die Bestätigung für die RMA ... 
Mal schauen was mich so erwartet. 
Aber man muss ja Angst haben, ein paar Tage/Wochen/Monate oder Jahre später nen Pixelfehler zu bekommen.....


----------



## addicTix (16. August 2015)

Da beim Swift keine Zufriedenheit einkehrt ( da auch der 4te Swift Vertikale Linien hat ), werd ich wohl den Acer XB270HU ausprobieren... 
Hoffe, dass ich wenigstens eins der neuen Modelle erwische, welches bestenfalls keine Probleme hat ( Sprich, keine Pixelfehler, Staubeinschlüsse oder extremes BLB )


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (16. August 2015)

viel Glück, du wirst es brauchen.


----------



## addicTix (16. August 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> viel Glück, du wirst es brauchen.



Macht mir direkt richtig viel Mut


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. August 2015)

Computeruniverse,Comtech und Cyberport verschicken Juni Modelle da haste wohl de besten chancen.
Alternate nur April und Amazon ne mischung aus März und Mai^^


----------



## Eiren (16. August 2015)

Allein der Fakt, dass der amerikanische Amazon Store es nicht mehr verkauft auf Grund der ganzen Rücksendungen (Außer Drittanbieter-Angebote) zeigt schon, dass du wirklich extrem viel Glück haben musst.

Ich würde ja auf den ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q warten


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. August 2015)

Wo steht das durch de rückläufer!?
Davon steht nix da.


Da wär Alternate ja als erstes raus weil die wie schon gesagt von anfang an also seit Release! verkaufen.

Wenn du nen Post liefern kannst das Amazon den raus genommen hat wegen zuvielen rückläufern dann hab ich nix gesagt aber so isses einfach nur geblubber.
Aber bitte net das wo steht das der artikel überprüft wird das steht bei sovielen...


Dann müsste es dann ja auch beim Asus MG und Asus RoG denne  auch so sein  weil se sich alle 3 nix nehmen von den macken.
Und falls es dir entgangen ist hat der Asus 279Q genau das gleiche Panel ergo gleiche macken .


----------



## Eiren (16. August 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Wo steht das durch de rückläufer!?
> Davon steht nix da.
> 
> 
> ...



Ei ei ei. Nicht gleich so aggressiv O.o
Dann eben NICHT wegen Rückläufern, sonder wegen BESCHWERDEN. Ist das für den Kunden so unterschiedlich? Ich denke nein.



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Dann müsste es dann ja auch beim Asus MG und Asus RoG denne auch so sein weil se sich alle 3 nix nehmen von den macken.
> Und falls es dir entgangen ist hat der Asus 279Q genau das gleiche Panel ergo gleiche macken .



Ich habe nirgends gesagt, dass das beim Asus MG und 278q RoG anders ist. 

Wie kommst du darauf dass es gleiche Macken haben wird, bloß weil es das gleiche Panel ist? Z.b. Staubeinschlüsse sind nicht Panelabhängig.
Darüber hinaus wird es eine neue Revision werden. 

Da jetzt vll. der Acer gekauft wird, habe ich gedacht ich werfe eine IPS Alternative in den Raum, welche demnächst erscheint und wo man wenigstens die Hoffnung haben kann, dass bessere Qualitätssicherung vorhanden sein wird. (Ich weiß, beim 278Q ist diese nicht wirklich vorhanden).


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. August 2015)

Mit staub wirste wohl recht haben aber BLB/Pixel wirds gleiche spiel sein.


----------



## addicTix (16. August 2015)

Der PG279Q könnte in der Tat eine alternative darstellen, allein schon wegen des besseren Support seitens Asus und der Tatsache, dass dieser wahrscheinlich keine Staubeinschlüsse haben wird.

Was mich aber verunsichert, ist das Coating vom PG279Q... das vom PG278Q ist einfach viel zu aggressiv und sichtbar.... ich bezweifele, dass sie beim PG279Q ein so gutes Coating nutzen wie der XB270HU.
Aber wie das mit den Problemen sein wird in Bezug auf das Panel ( Pixelfehler, starkes BLB etc. ) steht noch in den Sternen. Ich würde ja behaupten, dass sich da kaum bis gar nix ändert.

Was aber für mich außer Frage steht: Der PG279Q wird definitiv der schönere und hochwertigere Monitor gegenüber dem XB270HU


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. August 2015)

Das mitn Design ist wohl wahr aber muss erlich sagen hässlich find ich den Acer nun auch net gerade.
Ob ich nun 2cm rahmen hab oder 1 ist mir da wayne Performance/Bild istdas was zählt da schau ich ja drauf und net aufm rahmen das einzigste ist das er glossy ist würde ja net so stören wenns mal den staub net magisch anziehen würde.^^
Das OSD tut auch was es soll und auseinanderfallen tut er auch net das einzigste was nen fail ist ist wohl die LED ka was se sich dabei gedacht haben.
Naja der MG hat auch net grad nen tolles Coating.... laut anderen solls wohl das gleiche sein wie beim RoG....und das tuhe ich mir net mehr an.


Muss jeder selbst wissen was er macht ich kann nur sagen nen versuch isses wert den Acer zu testen.


----------



## spartanicus (17. August 2015)

Ich habe mich mal dem Glücksspiel angeschlossen und mir den MG geholt. Ich habe schlimmes erwartet  
Aber am Ende hatte ich wohl glück. BLB ist leider vorhanden, in der unteren rechte Ecke aber nicht auffällig. Und in der unteren linken hälfte ein kleiner heller Fleck, denn man aber nur bei hellem Hintergrund sieht, keine Ahnung was das ist.
Aber was mich wohl am meisten stört ist das coating. Vor allem bei dunklen Szenen im Film sieht man so ein milchig/silbernen "Schleier". schwer zu erklären, aber so in der Art.
Ansonsten tolles Display. schöne Farben, super zum Spielen. Qualität stimmt. Verarbeitung auch.

Ich hatte auch schon mal den RoG von Asus, für ne kurze Zeit, weil er nen Kratzer hatte, musste ich ihn zurückschicken. (Und Nein das ist kein weiterer Fehler vom Hersteller. Hatte ihn aus dem Warehouse von Amazon, ich schätze mal der Kunde vor mir hat ne Runde FIFA gespielt ^^)
Dort empfand ich das Coating angenehmer. Aber vllt. habe ich es damals auch nicht bemerkt. Von den Farben meine ich keinen großen Unterschied zu sehe, aber ein direkter Vergleich ist schwer, weil ich ihn natürlich nicht daneben stehen habe. Aber erinnere mich damals an den WOW Effekt als ich den Monitor zum ersten Mal angeschlossen habe und wie positiv überrascht ich von dem Bild war. Viel besser als von meinen 150€ IPS Monitoren. Dieses mal habe ich das schon erwartet.
Ich wünschte den PG278Q würden sie nen kleines Facelift mit neuem G-Sync und HDMI verpassen, weil ich liebend gern neben meinem PC noch Konsole anschließen würde, denn das war für mich der ideale Monitor.

Naja soviel dazu


----------



## Leitwolf200 (17. August 2015)

Das Coating ist auch müll vom MG wie auch vom RoG  der MG hat auch noch so ne tolle also minimale unschärfe was total suckt.
Zum schleier ja das war beim ersten MG (hatte 2 ) auch extrem der 2te war da definitiv viel besser ka ich denke eher das liegt an der ausleuchtung und net am coating.
Ob da Asus dazugelernt hat naja ist schwer zu sagen .....ich denke aber mal eher net das Coating wird wieder das gleiche sein und sowas wie den MG tu ich mir net mehr an total krebs in de Augen wäre die unschärfe net wärs nen genialer Monitor und wenn man ein ohne macken bekommt aber so nogo..


----------



## spartanicus (17. August 2015)

Schwierig zu sagen. Aber weil es bei mir vom Blickwinkel abhängt würde ich auf das Coating setzen. Die Ausleuchtung sollte ja mehr oder weniger nicht vom Blickwinkel abhängig sein.
Die Ausleuchtung in meinem Fall ist wirklich gut. nur in der unteren rechten Ecke ein minimales Leuchten und das auch nur wenn ich den Monitor einschalte. Bei Film und Spielen merke ich davon nichts. Aber eben diesen silbernen Schleier.
was mich auch noch stört, dass man tagsüber davon beeinträchtigt wird, wenn die Sonne reinscheint.  meine älteren Monitore leiden nicht daran.

Edit: Unschärfe

Die Unschärfe habe ich mit vivid-Pixel korrigiert. Ab 50 sind die Texte schön scharf.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (17. August 2015)

So mein Swift hat sich nach knapp 2 Monaten anscheinend auch verabschiedet. Bild flackert und  ist komplett unscharf außer unten rechts in der Ecke. Kabel getauscht, längere Zeit vom Strom getrennt, alles ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (18. August 2015)

Na dann auf zum Tausch^^


----------



## LiFaD1203 (18. August 2015)

Alles schon in die Wege geleitet. Glücklicherweise bei Amazon bestellt. DHL holt den defekten am 19.08 ab und die Ersatzlieferung wird gerade für den Versand vorbereitet. Sollte also auch am 19 da sein.


----------

